# new programs does not show up in the GNOME2 menu before restart



## ryu (Jun 14, 2012)

When I install a new package with 

`# pkg_add -r name`

I always need to restart the system to see this new installed program in the GNOME2 menu. I'm on FreeBSD 9-RELEASE.


----------

